# What kind of piranha??



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

I just picked this guy up from a lfs today for 30 dollars, they didn't know exactly what kind he is, he looked a lot more interesting then the red and yellow bellys they had. I appreciate any info on this piranha. thanks! - Anthony


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He looks like a nice S. rhombeus, but it's hard to tell with those pictures. You will probably want to work on getting some more up close and more focused pictures of him if you want an accurate ID.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply, my camera sucks but I tried getting two more pics of him. If he is indeed a S. rhombeus, was it worth the money? I'm new to the piranha scene, I have cichlids in my other tanks. It fades darker at the top maybe a bit at the bottom as well. thanks again.



















I know these pictures aren't that great, maybe I'll try and get better one's tomorrow if needed .


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

S. rhombeus....You could even call it a diamond if you wanted.

It costs more than $30 just to ship it from the sponsers so that is a great deal!!!!

Nice pick up


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

It could be compress


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

P boost said:


> It could be compress


That's what I'm wondering...

It's head just seems to be a lot different from the typical rhom, in my opinion.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

its a bit S.geryi like.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

odyssey said:


> its a bit S.geryi like.


not even close!!!!!!!!! as a geryi owner myself.

its a rhom IMO


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Compressus for sure.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I say Rhom or Compress. Need to see some clear side shots to see the bars/ spotting.
Either way excellant deal! I paid $25 for my Rhom at 1.5" before shipping.


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

First off, I want to say thanks for all the replys. I've done some research with the ideal's you all have given me. I'm almost 100% sure it's not a S. compressus, from the pic's I've seen of those, they have dark (black) spots on them, mine does not have that. From all the pictures I've seen, I've narrowed it down to S. rhombeus or the S. Geryi, some reason my sony cyber-shot isn't taking good pic's of the fish for me. On the top of my piranha from it's head back to his fin is a darker color almost grayish/violet like, not sure if that will help any. I appreciate all the help..

-Anthony


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

twan935 said:


> First off, I want to say thanks for all the replys. I've done some research with the ideal's you all have given me. I'm almost 100% sure it's not a S. compressus, from the pic's I've seen of those, they have dark (black) spots on them, mine does not have that. From all the pictures I've seen, I've narrowed it down to S. rhombeus or the S. Geryi, some reason my sony cyber-shot isn't taking good pic's of the fish for me. On the top of my piranha from it's head back to his fin is a darker color almost grayish/violet like, not sure if that will help any. I appreciate all the help..
> 
> -Anthony


Geryi's have a racing stripe down there snout, purple in color, and i think there spotting tends to go away after there juvinilee stage, IM still leaning toward compressus just my 2 cents.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

A lack of spots doesn't rule out S. compressus. Based on water quality, stress, diet, and other factors, color markings and spots can fade.

You need a good side shot of the whole fish (including tail) for an even close to accurate ID.

Randy
CFB


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

I didn't know that about the spots, thanks. Here's two pictures I just took

Better pics of his body and fins.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Creatures is right. That humeral spot (the black spot you talk of), means nothing. It is on some particular fish, and sometimes not on others, it just depends.

With that said...I'm going to have to say it's probably a compressus based on it's head.
~Taylor~


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

^^that picture is a bit better. I'm leaning towards a Rhombeous.


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

Here's two more I took with the tank lights off.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Creatures is right. That humeral spot (the black spot you talk of), means nothing. It is on some particular fish, and sometimes not on others, it just depends.
> 
> With that said...I'm going to have to say it's probably a compressus based on it's head.
> ~Taylor~


I'll have to agree with Taylor at this point. Based on those last 2 pics, that fish is too compressed laterally to be a rhom IMO.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think compressus 4 sure but I'm no ID specialist I'm going by my comparison of your fish and my compressus.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

a compressus imo. but either way is a great looking fish


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000% not a geryi

this is a geryi............ notice the stripe from lower jaw to dorsal fin


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

~IronMonkey~ said:


> Compressus for sure.


i agree with you


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

thank you all. The geryi looks really nice, I want one


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

twan935 said:


> thank you all. The geryi looks really nice, I want one


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=153772


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000% not a geryi
> 
> this is a geryi............ notice the stripe from lower jaw to dorsal fin
> 
> ...


Ill have one this week


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i am thinking diamond rhom... no elongated spots on the side like a comp.


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

I wish it was rhom instead of a compressus, I like the fact that the rohm gets larger in size.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

pioneer1976 said:


> 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000% not a geryi
> 
> this is a geryi............ notice the stripe from lower jaw to dorsal fin
> 
> ...


Ill have one this week








[/quote]
Hey man those r some sweet pics.


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

I just want a P that can reach a huge size, if it's a rhom then I'm in luck, if it's a compressus then I would look to replace it. Overall most people think its a compressus, I'm no P expert, but sitting next to it and looking at every compressus picture on this site and site's that sell them, I just don't see it, but like people have mentioned that can be caused by stress, loss of colors and spots etc. Either way its a cool looking P, just very shy and inactive as of now, hopefully it comes out of its shell soon!!! thanks to all!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

twan935 said:


> I just want a P that can reach a huge size, if it's a rhom then I'm in luck, if it's a compressus then I would look to replace it. Overall most people think its a compressus, I'm no P expert, but sitting next to it and looking at every compressus picture on this site and site's that sell them, I just don't see it, but like people have mentioned that can be caused by stress, loss of colors and spots etc. Either way its a cool looking P, just very shy and inactive as of now, hopefully it comes out of its shell soon!!! thanks to all!!


dont get your hopes up of it getting to a huge size in a hurry. it may take 5 years to get it to reach double didgets if you are lucky

its easier and cheaper in the long run to just buy it huge to begin, that way u know what you have to look forward to............ what if it dies b4 your desired size of it being "huge" and what is "huge" in your eyes. as i recall no one has ever grown one out from a small size in captivity to past 10-11 inches??? 99.9% of large or "huge" rhoms you see in the hobby are all bought like that

its worth a shot tho if you got the patience to watch something slower then paint drying or slower then grass growing.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> I just want a P that can reach a huge size, if it's a rhom then I'm in luck, if it's a compressus then I would look to replace it. Overall most people think its a compressus, I'm no P expert, but sitting next to it and looking at every compressus picture on this site and site's that sell them, I just don't see it, but like people have mentioned that can be caused by stress, loss of colors and spots etc. Either way its a cool looking P, just very shy and inactive as of now, hopefully it comes out of its shell soon!!! thanks to all!!


dont get your hopes up of it getting to a huge size in a hurry. it may take 5 years to get it to reach double didgets if you are lucky

its easier and cheaper in the long run to just buy it huge to begin, that way u know what you have to look forward to............ what if it dies b4 your desired size of it being "huge" and what is "huge" in your eyes. as i recall no one has ever grown one out from a small size in captivity to past 10-11 inches??? 99.9% of large or "huge" rhoms you see in the hobby are all bought like that

its worth a shot tho if you got the patience to watch something slower then paint drying or slower then grass growing.
[/quote]
Paint dries and grass grows light years faster than a rhom's growth rate lol.


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> I just want a P that can reach a huge size, if it's a rhom then I'm in luck, if it's a compressus then I would look to replace it. Overall most people think its a compressus, I'm no P expert, but sitting next to it and looking at every compressus picture on this site and site's that sell them, I just don't see it, but like people have mentioned that can be caused by stress, loss of colors and spots etc. Either way its a cool looking P, just very shy and inactive as of now, hopefully it comes out of its shell soon!!! thanks to all!!


dont get your hopes up of it getting to a huge size in a hurry. it may take 5 years to get it to reach double didgets if you are lucky

its easier and cheaper in the long run to just buy it huge to begin, that way u know what you have to look forward to............ what if it dies b4 your desired size of it being "huge" and what is "huge" in your eyes. as i recall no one has ever grown one out from a small size in captivity to past 10-11 inches??? 99.9% of large or "huge" rhoms you see in the hobby are all bought like that

its worth a shot tho if you got the patience to watch something slower then paint drying or slower then grass growing.
[/quote]

I didn't know that it would take so long for them to grow, my P is roughly 6 inch's. As of last night he finally became more active, chasing my finger along the glass aggresively. Also, he finally ate last night, I wiggled some krill next to the glass and he came out wanting it bad(hitting the glass), he waited at the top while I opened then lid and dropped it in. That really excited me, this has been a great experience for me, I have 4 other tanks of cichlids, but I've been glued to the P tank since I got him!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i wouldnt worry about size when yours has a great personality like that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

i think compressus cause the bars


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

What exactly are the bars you speak of, so I know what I'm looking at? thanks


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

twan935 said:


> What exactly are the bars you speak of, so I know what I'm looking at? thanks


instead of perfect round spots they look like the spots have been stretched to make them taller turning them into bars instead of round spots


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

O ok, I guess mine has yet to show them as well as others. I just took this picture today, a week of having him, he eats well!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

try and get a complete flat side view of the fish


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

Here are a few more I just took.. Last picture I finally got him to come out of his area.


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

here's a few more I just took again.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

why every one think it would be a compressus but none think about an altuvie?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL...whats with all the Geryi posts this week on fury??

Whether you have a comp or a rhom, you have a beautiful fish man...enjoy it...and yeah you got a good deal paying 30 bucks


----------



## twan935 (May 5, 2007)

I think it looks a lot like that altuvie.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

S.compressus i reckon.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think a non-flash picture would help a lot more in this situation.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

twan935 said:


> I think it looks a lot like that altuvie.


I agree.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

zhelmet said:


> I think it looks a lot like that altuvie.


I agree.








[/quote]
S. compressus is often mis sold as s. altuvie. Why are you so sure it's an altuvie?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

because thats his guessed opinion based on the facts of the picture and how he percieves them.....
-Josh


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

100% Altuvie, and i very nice one.
Pedro


----------

